# Seiko Olympic Chronograph



## jonnylazer (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Peeps,

Im looking to track down a Seiko Olympic Chronograph. The model number is SDX040 and it is the one with the white dial and steel and gold strap. I hope someone knows of this watch and could suggest a place/dealer where I could get one.

Thanks and I hope Ive posted in the right place


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

good luck and welcome to :rltb:

paul


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jonnylazer said:


> Im looking to track down a Seiko Olympic Chronograph.
> 
> The model number is SDX040 and it is the one with the white dial and steel and gold strap.


The SDX040 is also known by it's Cal./Case number as a *7T42-7A50*.










Is that the one you are looking for ? There are quite a few Seiko chrono's with (just) 'Olympic' case-back stampings.

Try searching eBay (world-wide - not just in UK) on 'Seiko Olympic', and you'll find a few of them - mostly 7T*3*2's.

Some 'special commemorative' models, such as the US 1992 Olympics version, 7T32-6C19 (SDW150) also have unique 'Olympic' dial faces.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jonnylazer said:


> Im looking to track down a Seiko Olympic Chronograph.
> 
> The model number is SDX040 and it is the one with the white dial and steel and gold strap.


There was also a plain stainless black-faced version of this watch (_and also a completely gold-plated version_).

Check out: http://www.milanuncios.com/relojes/seiko-o...aph-3551344.htm

It's also a Cal./Case number 7T42-7A50, but sales model code is SDX055(J).



jonnylazer said:


> I hope someone knows of this watch and could suggest a place/dealer where I could get one.


As the 1992 Olymics were held in Barcelona, I'd suspect you're most likely to find one in Spain.


----------



## Bluewave (Jan 6, 2010)

*@jonnylazer*: (sorry, this forum won't let me view your profile to send you a personal message)

I have a SDX040 (7T42 movement), white face, gold rim, Olympic chrono edition, in mint condition. It's only been worn a few times and has a Seiko leather strap fitted, although I still have the original steel and gold strap with the instructions booklet. I bought it around 1992/1993 and have been the only owner.

I'm currently waiting for a new battery to arrive to make sure the movement runs OK after being in storage (I'm pretty sure it'll run 100% fine).

I have some idea of it's rarity, and in such good condition, it's value. Are you still interested? If so is there any way we can communicate privately?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looking at his profile, Jonny was last logged onto the forum last August......


----------



## Bluewave (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the information jasonm. Perhaps he'll receive notification e-mails of these thread replies.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> The SDX040 is also known by it's Cal./Case number as a *7T42-7A50*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a 7T42-7A40 just come up on eBay in UK. I wonder if he'll see that .... or if he's still even looking.


----------



## jonnylazer (Aug 11, 2009)

zed4130 said:


> good luck and welcome to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate....


----------



## jonnylazer (Aug 11, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> QUOTE (jonnylazer @ Aug 13 2009, 10:23 AM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>Im looking to track down a Seiko Olympic Chronograph.
> 
> The model number is SDX040 and it is the one with the white dial and steel and gold strap.
> 
> ...


Thats the baby : )

thanks for taking the time mate...


----------



## jonnylazer (Aug 11, 2009)

Bluewave said:


> *@jonnylazer*: (sorry, this forum won't let me view your profile to send you a personal message)
> 
> I have a SDX040 (7T42 movement), white face, gold rim, Olympic chrono edition, in mint condition. It's only been worn a few times and has a Seiko leather strap fitted, although I still have the original steel and gold strap with the instructions booklet. I bought it around 1992/1993 and have been the only owner.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

I am definately interested in the watch, you can email me on [email protected]

thanks for your time

Jonny


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

zed4130 said:


> good luck and welcome to :rltb:





jasonm said:


> Looking at his profile, Jonny was last logged onto the forum last August......


Welcome back, Jonny ! :rltb:


----------



## Bluewave (Jan 6, 2010)

> Hi Mate,
> 
> I am definately interested in the watch, you can email me on [email protected]
> 
> ...


I've e-mailed you now, Jonny (might need to check in your junk mail box).


----------

